# OpenTv to buy Wink



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I guess no FCC ok is required here:
From CBS Marketwatch.


> OpenTV to buy ACTV, Wink Communications
> --9:46am - By Tomi Kilgore
> OpenTV (OPTV) said it has entered into an agreement to buy ACTV (IATV) for a 121 percent premium at current prices. Separately, OpenTV has also agreed to buy Wink Communications from Liberty Broadband Interactive Television for $101 million in cash. OpenTV closed Wednesday up 14 cents at $1.46 and ACTV was up 3 cents at $1.02. Trading in both stocks are currently halted for trading while news of the merger is disseminated.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have a feeling that we will see Wink available on OpenTV receivers soon.

I know Dish Network has two Wink Test Channels up (with one being CNN)

I have Wink on DirecTV and it is MUCH nicer then plain old OpenTV.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Combine two failing companies and what happens????


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

You have a blockbuster failure! 



> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Combine two failing companies and what happens???? *


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *I have a feeling that we will see Wink available on OpenTV receivers soon.*


Or maybe we might see Open TV on Wink - YUCK!!!


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Maybe I'll get Wink OR OpenTV on my DirecTivo.

NOT.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dishrich _
> *Or maybe we might see Open TV on Wink - YUCK!!!    *


Not likely. Remember Open TV is essentially a platform that you can build interactive applications on, while Wink is just that kind of application. So all you need to do is port the code over to Open TV and you've got it (theoretically, of course - in practice things are never that simple)


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

There goes Wink! I have not been impressed with OpenTV!


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Not to seem out of touch, but what is Wink?


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Wink is an interactive application that runs on Wink enabled DirecTV recvs. When watching a Wink channel, like ESPN, a little 'I' pops up a few seconds after tuning to that channel. You then hit the Wink button ('I') on your remote and can see all scores or news stories near the bottom of the screen. It's pretty cool.
D* has Wink on the Weather channel, CNN, Oxygen, ESPN, and others (I forget the rest)


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Kinda like the WebTV/PersonalTV's "W"............gotcha.

Sounds like metadata to me....


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It is meta data but its GOOD meta data.

When I had DirecTV on the Bloomberg channel you could configure the ticker at the bottom of the screen, displaying only the stock tickers and news you wanted. It replaced the ticker at the bottom of the screen and looked exactly like the real thing, but it was YOUR custom ticker.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I meant metadata in a good way. It does sound cool, like an extended Info screen with valuable info.

Now we just need the PVR upgrades...


----------

